# Just started weightlifting again... Raaah! strong like bull!



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

lol

Just started back up at the gym like a month and a half ago and have been sticking to a rigorous and religious 5day/week plan.... just noticing results in the past few weeks... everything is getting tighter and more defined, my 6-pack is just starting to grace the horizon again in my upper abs but working on lower abdominals cuz havent seen much there yet... 

I think im addicted to protein shakes... been taking this Healthy n' fit whey protein proamino stuff which is awesome and this stuff called Jack3d that acts as a pre-workout booster and targets your adrenals (i seriously think its like legal speed cuz I feel like a beast after i take it... like i want to deadlift the vw bug that parks next to me or something lol)... 

Im trying to GAIN weight, a lifelong struggle for me cuz my metabolism is nuts. I figured out i need to eat 3,800 calories+++ per day to gain 10lbs (i want to get to 145 eventually but thats like a good 15 away from where I am now...dripping wet lol)

ive been using this site called freetrainers.com to do my workout plans and then just trying to eat as much as i can... i consider eating like another exercise cuz I literally need to force myself to eat 6 meals a day + protein shakes...


anyone else an avid health enthusiast and like to work out like that???

share your experiences!! maybe we can like post pics of our progressions or something like that lol... light the fire under eachothers arses? 
     

anyone else work out at lifestyles? im def digging it...


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

Ummmmm...I don't believe a word you wrote.  Pics to prove it??


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Ummmmm...I don't believe a word you wrote.  Pics to prove it??



lol!!!! okay!!!! gimme a lil bit... gotta make wait for my girl to be in a good mood and then ill make her take some!


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

oh and ps.... i now sympathize with all you women as far as shaving goes.... i am now hairless everywhere... from sasquatch to baby bottom smooth lol regrowth is a beyotch!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

What's this "wait for her to be in a good mood"  crap!  Make her be in a good mood!  lol

"regrowth is a beyotch!" - AMEN, BROTHER!


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> What's this "wait for her to be in a good mood"  crap!  Make her be in a good mood!  lol
> 
> "regrowth is a beyotch!" - AMEN, BROTHER!




lol 


yeahhhh not as easy as it sounds... shes one of those types of woman where if shes in the mood to be left alone. keep your distance or be prepared to duck the flying pillows lol.... i think shes about there.... sooon enough


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2010)

Just started working 2 jobs again... whimper! weak like a kitten!

Wow! 145 pounds...I'd love to weigh 145 again.  

Best of luck to you, Ian. I hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

thank you! 


Just got my deadlift up to 165, benching like 95ish (but im playing it slow cuz my shoulder is needing some remedial work)... legs feel like jello!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't life weights...LOL. I did used to do a lot of PUMP classes, but I noticed that I started to get too muscly...
so I walk a few km's on the treadmill everyday and bike ride inbetween and walk everyday and run around after the kids..that keeps me pretty fit.
It is getting harder as I'm getting older though, I've noticed that.


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I don't life weights...LOL. I did used to do a lot of PUMP classes, but I noticed that I started to get too muscly...
> so I walk a few km's on the treadmill everyday and bike ride inbetween and walk everyday and run around after the kids..that keeps me pretty fit.
> It is getting harder as I'm getting older though, I've noticed that.




lol i try to stay faaaar from those classes! they scare me! my girl just did the treadmill and a cycling class this morning (a cycling class to me is synonymous with a forced march in the middle of the desert lol)

I think theyd kill me... I DO need to start doing SOME cardio though as I havent been... I find if I do lots of it, I actually lose weight which is not good lol especially when my goal is to gain!

stupid fast metabolism...blessing and a curse at the same time!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the cardio. I like to sweat and get my heart pumping. 
But I also like to do the occasional yoga class...like once a month or so. I like the stretch. I should do a lot more of it, I know i don't do it enough to get any real benefit. Core strength is something I would like to improve.
Have you seen those vibration platforms? Apparently they cause your muscles to contract rapidly...so you get a workout by just standing on the platform. Not so sure about that.
Being female, I'm not blessed with the rapid metabolism that a lot of males have, and having had four kids probably doesn't help that either, it gets harder to get back into your normal clothes after each one. 
I am not a very good sleeper, and I sleep a LOT better if I've worked out, so that keeps me motivated. No exercise...no sleep.  :cry:


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I like the cardio. I like to sweat and get my heart pumping.
> But I also like to do the occasional yoga class...like once a month or so. I like the stretch. I should do a lot more of it, I know i don't do it enough to get any real benefit. Core strength is something I would like to improve.
> Have you seen those vibration platforms? Apparently they cause your muscles to contract rapidly...so you get a workout by just standing on the platform. Not so sure about that.
> Being female, I'm not blessed with the rapid metabolism that a lot of males have, and having had four kids probably doesn't help that either, it gets harder to get back into your normal clothes after each one.
> I am not a very good sleeper, and I sleep a LOT better if I've worked out, so that keeps me motivated. No exercise...no sleep.  :cry:



lol yeaaahh those vibration platforms... baaah to that lol... talk about a way to cause premature arthritis and/or bursitis in every joint lol...

kinda like those ems pad things that will give you the biggest six pack every by just hooking the electrodes onto your skin!! (BAAAHAHAHAHHAHAH) lol ....

no better way than to just do the exercise lol i dont buy into those easy way out contraptions... 

yoga is something i def want to get into! i havent tried it in a while, but did it a bit during college and it kicked my ass! lol

i loooooove stretching tho lol reaally flexible which is good...

im so happy I never need to have kids... wheeeewf lol but hats off to you ladies ... that must be crazy... although I do envy you being able to paint your belly like a big watermelon or jack-o-lantern for the holidays lol... thatd be sooooooo cooooool lol... gonna make my girl let me do that when the time comes lol...


----------



## tomara (Oct 14, 2010)

I just started working out last January, and now I am up to running some.  My goal is to lose weight not again.  I drink muscle milk light after a workout (if its not too close to my dinner).  Sometimes I do a meal replacement with Spirutein Natural Vanilla (can add my own sweetener since I am diabetic).  I found this one to have a lot of nutrients in it, mixes nice and thick in the blender.

Best of luck to you...I know working out can be tough, and I am sure trying to gain weight in a positive way can be just as challenging as it is to lose it


----------



## donniej (Oct 14, 2010)

~12 years ago I was in my early 20's and gained a bunch of weight.  I started working out and taking ephedrin while it was still legal and also drank Met-Rx shakes every day.  I took boxing and lifter weights all the time.  I got back down to a decent weight, I'm 6' and have tried to keep my weight around 175 @ <20% body fat.  At my heaviest I was ~210.  Lately I've been working like a dog at getting my soap business going and have also been running out of money.  This has made it "easy" for me to get down to 165 @ <15% body fat.  

I have my measurements and some pics from back then.  I still look pretty much the same except for my bicepts when I was working out looked ridiculously big compared to the rest of me!  I guess my work out routine was a little lopsided


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol okay.... as promised......











screw my girlfriend...she dont wanna take pics lol...had to take matters into my own hands... its a lot harder to flex, not look like a freak, and still take a decent pic.. lol first time i ever took pics of myself, but Id like to track my progress... Ive got a slew of other ones on my cpu you prob dont wanna see lol but these are the ones that ill show ya lol... gotta click on them to really appreciate tho lol

see my mean flexing face grrrrr lol....

Im so happy... dont care if anyone else can see it but i def notice differences in my physique, my 6pack is starting to come back a bit in the upper abs, still working on lower abs... i made this awesome exercise up tonight where i tie a 10lb weight to my shoelaces in the middle and do leg raises to target lower abs, this is on one of those things you kinda jump up on and it has back support and handles and a place to rest your arms... hard to explain if ya dont know what i mean lol...

oh and regarding protein shakes... i found this aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome shake ive been taking, its cheaper than most, but i have no idea why. Its called Healthy N' Fit 100% whey pro amino... and it is AWESOME. I was recommended this protein by a buddy of mine who i went thru massage school with... hes a personal trainer in addition to being an LMT (but hes into all the heavy juicing and hgh and all that crap.. I dont wanna touch that stuff...) anyway... this company was the company that STARTED the whey protein industry, they make their own isolates which other companies buy, then cut with a bunch of fillers and other crap you dont want to take... for every 56 gram scoop of this stuff, there is a whopping 45g of protein!!! DAYUUUUM! more than any other i could find ... usually if you want like 45g protein in a scoop, the scoop is like 1CUP... bump that!!! it only costs $25 for 2lb and you can get it online or at Vitamin Shoppe. I highly recommend this stuff, tastes good and most bang for the buck... i do a shake every 3-5 hrs and 2lbs usually lasts me like a month or so in about 7 oz h2o, tastes good in milk or h2o, 

screw muscle milk or metrx lol they aint got nuthin on this stuff... ive done those shakes b4 and they wind up being so expensive and you get minimal protein per serving...


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2010)

tomara said:
			
		

> Best of luck to you...I know working out can be tough, and I am sure trying to gain weight in a positive way can be just as challenging as it is to lose it



thank youuuu!!! omg you have no idea... okay so i went to school for a bachelors of science in psychology... so Ive come to respect the whole mind over matter thing....

When I started working out, I literally declared war on myself... each day, every workout, every meal...all battles.... and I MUST WIN lol...

I never thought itd be so hard to eat 3800 calories a day i literally have to force food down my throat past the point i feel full, which is not what im used to .. usually just eat til im full... or sorta full, now i gotta eat til everything i weighed and portioned out for myself is gone...regardless of how i feel... can be painful and a long process sometimes lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 15, 2010)

Lookin' good Ian!

I always though yoga was "the easy one", then I did a class. I actually started just before I fell pregnant with Charlotte. It was the hardest thing I'd ever done, the next day I ached like I'd never ached before. But it was GOOOOOOD!!
I kept going every few weeks when I was pregnant, I wanted to keep some flexibility and posture even though I was gaining weight. I did that as well as walking a lot.

I really should go more, I get such a rush when I'm finished. 
Zumba is the biggest craze over here at the moment. I am so uncoordinated though. 

Funny story: one night on the way home from work I was stopped at a set of lights, and there was a house right next to the path...there was a lady in her living room with the curtains all open and the lights all on...doing zumba in front of the tv...everyone in their cars was watching her. Good on her for getting up and doing it...but I think I'd leave the shades shut.

Do you eat any nuts? They are meant to be good for weight gain. And almond meal mixed into your milkshakes? It's full of protein.


----------



## IanT (Oct 15, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Ian!
> 
> I always though yoga was "the easy one", then I did a class. I actually started just before I fell pregnant with Charlotte. It was the hardest thing I'd ever done, the next day I ached like I'd never ached before. But it was GOOOOOOD!!
> I kept going every few weeks when I was pregnant, I wanted to keep some flexibility and posture even though I was gaining weight. I did that as well as walking a lot.
> ...



aww thanks 

working hard... just feel cool cuz this is the first time ive stuck with working out hardcore... and seen results for my efforts..


yeah i def wanna take yoga again, i agree it works muscles you never felt sore before lol...

they have free classes with my membership to lifestyles so im thinking of doing it once i get used to my work schedule... just got a new job working at massage envy.. so i dont wanna be totally pooped out til i know what to expect (first day is tomorrow yaaaay!)

zumba is AWESOME (well at least from my POV... which is usually when im doing a set down stairs and i get to watch all the shakin' booties above in the workout room as they take the class lol bowchickabowwooooowww lol)

i think if i tried to do it id die though lol... fun to watch to say the least  wish i was at that stoplight with you lol

isnt lamaz like yoga? at least the breathing part? no idea as i havent had to walk down that road yet 


I loooove nuts... brazil nuts are awesome... almonds... heck ill eat anything.. i havent tried almond meal in my shakes yet, but thats a great idea... been putting wheat germ in it though, i even use that stuff in place of breadcrumbs in my burgers and all other stuff (made buffalo burgers tonight... mmmm mmm! higher in protein and lower in fat than regular beef)

nuts are so expensive down here in fl (everywhere else too?) so what ive been trying to do is get my mom to order some for me through the restaurant (wholesale prices=goooood + no sales tax =happy Ian) and send me like 10lbs or something lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 16, 2010)

I think you're right, lamaze is more breathing, I know they do lamaze classes specifically for pregnancy to teach breathing techniques during labour. That girl doing the zumba...yeah well the lights went green and no one was moving...too busy watching Miss Zumba!!
Give the almond meal a go...if you can get it. You can also use it in place of regular flour in baking and stuff. And of course I've soaped it also!
Nuts are expensive, specially the good ones. Macadamias are grown locally in australia and even they are expensive. Doesn't it suck that good decent food is sometimes more expensive than cheap crap? I know that's not the case all the time, but a lot of the time it's cheaper to buy processed refined rubbish than wholesome raw ingredients and put it together and make it yourself. Worth the expense I feel though. 
I can't imagine living somewhere that has no access to fresh fruit and vegetables.


----------



## IanT (Oct 16, 2010)

yeahh omg I neeeed fresh and whole foods... I cant eat crap or i just start hating life... i feel it in every facet of my daily life.

I cant wait to have some LAND to grow my own veggies and stuff...ohhh how i miss just walking outside to get the elements of a meal...  soon enough!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2010)

omg Ian, you are such a cutie. Built a lot like my husband, he is always trying to gain weight!

I just started running this week! A friend of mine is a regular runner (8 miles a day) and wants me to try a 5k next spring so I said sure! 
It is HARD!!! I ran about 15 minutes (90 secs running, 90 secs walking) and by the end of it I thought my legs were going to fall off! WOW I'm out of shape! So here's to getting more fit, I wish you all the luck, it is hard work.


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> omg Ian, you are such a cutie. Built a lot like my husband, he is always trying to gain weight!
> 
> I just started running this week! A friend of mine is a regular runner (8 miles a day) and wants me to try a 5k next spring so I said sure!
> It is HARD!!! I ran about 15 minutes (90 secs running, 90 secs walking) and by the end of it I thought my legs were going to fall off! WOW I'm out of shape! So here's to getting more fit, I wish you all the luck, it is hard work.



lol why thank you  yeaaaah I dont run much, 5k to me is right up there with those dreaded forced-march spin classes Im afraid to try so far lol...

Here's to fitness!!!! 

one thing that is nuts which i have noticed is if i dont eat i get this ravenous hunger where i feel like a lion and like everyone will turn into a T-bone or something lol I see slabs of steak hanging from treeeeees jkjkjjkj lol... but seriously i almost ate my steering wheel on the ride home from work tonight... lol i went on a cooking spree and made pizza, a burger, and 3 pieces of chicken and some other odds and ends lol.. fooooooooooooooooood  Im gonna post another pic in a month or two to see if I look any different  I love to see results! its so cooooool


----------



## Hazel (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good, IanT and I agree with tasha...you're a cutie.  :wink: 

Congratulations on your new job! I've been hearing about Massage Envy but there aren't any close enough to my area. I'd love to go and get a massage.


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2010)

aawwww Thanks on both accounts!!!   yeah Im so excited to be working there and staying busy, cant stand sitting at home being bored!

They are busy as hell all the time, Ive been doing like 5hrs of massage per day, which is alooooot, but making sure i stretch and stuff..id love to start my own practice once i get some $$ saved up....sooooon enough, just need to work towards it.. its so hard to compete with places like this to get clients... 

My dream is to start a spiritual retreat center where people can go to learn yoga, get all types of bodywork, psychological therapies and everything else you can think of...basically escape from the craziness of the world... 

I know what I want to do, just dont know how to get there....really frustrating sometimes...   :?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a fantastic goal! But a huge one. But if you break it down into small goals I'm sure you'll succeed. From what I've seen of you on this forum, you're very passionate about what you do and you have the drive to overcome obstacles. 

What's the first step to achieving this goal? You're already a LMT. What other modalities do you need to learn? Or are you going to hire a yoga instructor, a bodyworker, reiki practitioner, life coach, etc? Is there a spiritual retreat near you where you could talk to the owners and get advice? Perhaps if you went to your local SBA office, you could get advice on writing a business plan. 

Are you going to be the sole owner or have a partnership? What about administration? Who's going to set up appointments and greet the clients? Where do you want this retreat to be located?

Okay, I'll stop here but I'm sure if you channel your frustration and apply it to one small step at a time, you'll achieve your dream.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> one thing that is nuts which i have noticed is if i dont eat i get this ravenous hunger where i feel like a lion and like everyone will turn into a T-bone or something lol



umm, is it weird that I get that way too  :shock: I'm a girl!! ahh!!!!! my metabolism is a little high, I have to eat often throughout the day to keep from crashing. 
I get you though, the drive home from school/work is where I start to like.. space out about delicious food... hard to pay attention to the road! I keep food stashed in my car sometimes just for this! noms


----------



## IanT (Oct 18, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That's a fantastic goal! But a huge one. But if you break it down into small goals I'm sure you'll succeed. From what I've seen of you on this forum, you're very passionate about what you do and you have the drive to overcome obstacles.
> 
> What's the first step to achieving this goal? You're already a LMT. What other modalities do you need to learn? Or are you going to hire a yoga instructor, a bodyworker, reiki practitioner, life coach, etc? Is there a spiritual retreat near you where you could talk to the owners and get advice? Perhaps if you went to your local SBA office, you could get advice on writing a business plan.
> 
> ...




wooooow thats a lot to think about! I know I want to become certified as a yoga instructor (but have to learn yoga itself first so thats gonna be a while)... I def would like to have other practitioners there.... biz plan (need to write one of these for sure, actually just took an online course from the sba a few days ago with some helpful pointers but itd be nice to sit down with someone---> (http://app1.sba.gov/training/sbabp/index.htm) .... in terms of ownership... Im kinda open about it, wouldnt mind sharing the spotlight as long as the people im working with understand its for the benefit of the people, i mean not trying to get rich... I just want to be able to be happy, live, grow fresh food, eat it, and spread that happiness to people... I envision a property at least 20 acres or so, with gardens and forest and lots of green grass and old trees ... 

I know I want it to be near water, preferably the ocean...somewhere of moderate climate, maybe Cali, or somewhere.. (gotta be somewhere with soft, supple grass..not like the crab-grass down here in FL...thats what I see in my vision... golden light shining through oak leaves onto grass whilst i meditate in one of the gardens and look around and know... this is the place to be... where I am supposed to be...) I also want there to be classes people can take there, so Id need teachers (which could be the practitioners if they are qualified...maybe even me at that point, i love teaching people stuff)

definitely going to look for some local retreats like that , not sure if they even exist in FL... everything is so "commercial" here...at least where I am... I have wanted to go to one of the Native American reservations, but im afraid theyll think I am encroaching or something.. I just feel so drawn by that spirituality like an elder somewhere has something to say to me or a story to tell me that will unlock something in my mind.... who knows!?!?!

dont be afraid to keep going on that path lol i like the lil guide for concentrating and focusing my frustration into smaller parts... Im writing this down lol... kudos to you! 




@tasha- nooooooo! not weird at all!!! Im riiiight there with you ! lol... I literally get to a point sometimes if I dont eat for a while(my lady makes fun of me) like I will not be able to think straight, and i literally will spend any amount of money to satiate the craving... (which is why im not allowed in a shopping venue unless im fed first lol) ... ooooh crap i needed that money for RENT!?!! shooooooooooooooot... but I was soooo huuuuungry lol...

 yeaaaaaaah....

I feel your pain (or pang technically **re hunger-pang) lol


----------



## IanT (Oct 26, 2010)

lol... so my gf said my booty got bigger lol sweeeeeeet since I have been cursed with shall we say a flat-arse my whole life (genetic... I promise) lol... those squats work wonders... only been doing them one day per week since sept, and already seeing results..

Everything else is making progressive gains too..

loving this after-workout adrenaline high... I feel soooooo goood right now!!


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Ian, if you want a _really_ good workout, I've got a goat barn that's hip deep in "organic" weights!     Pushing a loaded wheelbarrow through 3 inches of mud will build up your glutes like nobody's business.

I've got forearms like Popeye from handmilking, and I'm getting shoulders like Joe Namath from machine-milking 80+ cows in the mornings.  Flinging hay bales and walking the fencelines gives me my cardio.

And if you want whey, I toss it by the gallon after making cheese!      The chickens will only drink so much of it.


----------



## IanT (Oct 26, 2010)

lol Id be down! I wish I could live on a farm .... ahhh the good life living off the land!!!  Farmers are some of the strongest (and most down to earth) people ive ever met


----------



## kittywings (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw the title of the post and thought... "THAT sounds like Ian!"  lol


----------



## IanT (Oct 27, 2010)

lol!!!! by the way.. that wiggle fest video was friggin cute as hell..cant wait to have one of my own


----------



## kittywings (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm hoping we don't get another one tonight, Nick's home so he's technically on night duty.


----------



## IanT (Oct 27, 2010)

lol .....ahhh so mama gets a good nights rest (hopefully) 

sweeeeeeet  I hope you have a relaxing night too


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 27, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> lol Id be down! I wish I could live on a farm .... ahhh the good life living off the land!!!  Farmers are some of the strongest (and most down to earth) people ive ever met



Does this mean you're _not _coming to clean out my goat barn?   :?  Dang!  Guess I'm going to have to do it myself.


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

lol if your in FL I would seriously take you up on the offer 

Unless I can figure out the whole teleportation thing in my meditation techniques or being in 2 places at once (gotta beat the space-time continuum for that one ... still working on that  )

on a sidenote... I squatted 135 tonight... most Ive ever done before.. sweeet!...


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 28, 2010)

Let's see, I did my cardio by catching the new ram lamb, my squats lifting him, carrying him outside and moving 40 kg (88 lb) bags of feed.    

Soon it will be time to lift the inorganic weights - snow!

Let me know if you get that space-time continuum thing worked out.   :wink: 

Years ago, when I lived in the city, I used to go the gym.  A friend took me into the "women only" area.  I couldn't find any weights heavy enough.   :roll:


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

lol I do NOT miss snow (originally from NY)... 


awww you should post some pics of the farm! liil baby ram lamb sounds coool! lol well, from the standpoint of not having to chase it lol

aaahh I long to live on a farm and have the somewhat simple life


----------



## agriffin (Oct 28, 2010)

You should post pics, Half Caper Farm!  That would be so much fun to see for us city folks.


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> You should post pics, Half Caper Farm!  That would be so much fun to see for us city folks.



yes! please do! you should start "the adventures of half caper farm" thread  id happily read/watch it


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 28, 2010)

He's not little little - he's about 4 or 5 months and has horns about 6 inches long!    I'll have to get some pictures of him.

But here's his predecessor when he was itty-bitty:







Baa Baa Leroy Brown     He's now gone to another farm to have some new girlfriends.

And just for fun - a couple of newborn Nigerian Dwarf goats.  The one on the left is now a yearling and turned to a lovely shade of chocolate brown, with blue eyes.  She'll be showing at the Royal Winter Fair for the second time, next week.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 28, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!!!  Thank you!!  So cute!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2010)

They are all sooo darling! I love the black and white coloring of the 2 kids.


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

awwwww!!!! i want one!!! then i could make goat cheese and fresh goat milk mmmm


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 29, 2010)

You gotta have two!  Otherwise they pine -unless they're like my latest bottle kid who is _not _a goat!  She's _not_!  As far as she's concerned, she's a little person with hooves.    She hangs out at the back door, sleeps in the doghouses (and will sometimes share with the dogs), jumps up in my truck to go for rides, sneaks in the back door whenever she can . . .  

The milk, cheese and soap are all awesome.


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2010)

that is so cute!!! id def take a lil goat all over with me!>.. Ive heard they can be just as smart, if not smarter than dogs?

that true??


and ps! new record!! got my straight leg deadlift to 175 tonight!! WOOOHOOOO!!


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on your new record!    

Yes, goats are very smart.  Not very house-trainable, though, although I've heard of some people that have done it.  Most of mine know their names - it always astounds people when I call a goat's name at the fair and she answers me back.    

Phoenyx is six months old now and she still insists on climbing into my lap for a rest if I sit down near her.  She'll run up to me and lean her head into my leg while I give her scritches.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

Half Caper Farm said:
			
		

> Phoenyx is six months old now and she still insists on climbing into my lap for a rest if I sit down near her.  She'll run up to me and lean her head into my leg while I give her scritches.



Our new dog does this, too. Perhaps goats are as smart as dogs?


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, I think they are.  I know of one woman who has trained her Nigerian Dwarfs to do agility courses!     That's right up their alley, jumping and climbing on things.  

At night, I bring all the does in for grain, then my three milkers get put in a separate pen for the night.  All I have to do is call their names, open the door and they come out, just those three, and go into their pen.


----------



## IanT (Nov 1, 2010)

that is sooo cool!!! I want a goat!!! lol ....heck I want a whole farm!!....ahhh one day.. one day...


----------

